# Lake Shelby



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Anyone catching fish here since Ivan?...Whats out there now?...The crappie gone?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I havent fished there since Ivan but the crappie were ther prior to it.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I use to fish some of the little bridges around the lakes for catfish and do pretty good sometimes...Dad use to go by boat and pick up some nice crappie...That was pre-ivan though.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

IVAN killed just about all the freshwater fish but it was restocked and is full of fish now, hybrid bass, crappie, bass, bream and catfish. Also loaded with saltwater fish. caught some huge black drum at the spillway a few months ago


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info...Thats always a good fall back spot when the gulf just isnt producing anything.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

where is this lake shelby


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Gulf State Park along the beach in Alabama...Between Gulf Shores and Orange Beach.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

oh okay i know exactly where it is i remember fishing in the spill way when i was about 13 i renumber catching white trout and channel cats..


----------

